# Sacramento @ Charlotte Game Thread (3/1)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (35-21) @ Charlotte Bobcats (11-42)
New Charlotte Arena, Tuesday March 1, 2005
4:00 PT, News10/NBATV*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Kenny Thomas/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Melvin Ely/Emeka Okafor/Gerald Wallace/Kareem Rush/Brevin Knight  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Bobcats board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Okafor is gona kill us lol


Okafor - 27 - 15

Bibby - 30 - 8


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A lot of injury notes:

*For the Kings:* 
*-*Peja is supposed to be back for this game. 
*-*Darius sprained his ankle Sunday and wasn't able to return so I would imagine that KT will start.

*For the Bobcats: 
-*Kareem Rush sprained his knee in the Bobcats last game and is day to day. If he doesn't start, Kapono or Hart will.
*-*Gerald Wallace sat out the last game with a sprained wrist. I'm sure he wants to play against his former team, since he wasn't able to the first time at Arco. If he doesn't start, Theron Smith will.
*-*Primoz Brezec didn't play in their last game because of an undisclosed illness and also has a very sore elbow according to Charlotte's broadcast team. Ely would start in his spot.
*-*Emeka Okafor has bronchitis, but he was able to play in their last game. He'll most likely start.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 105
Bobcats 92

Bibby 30pts, 6assts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

X-rays on Songaila negative - Kings forward Darius Songaila departed with 8:05 remaining after spraining his left ankle. X-rays after the game were negative, so Songaila, the lone King to play in all 57 games, will likely be listed as day-to-day.

The Kings have one day off before visiting the Charlotte Bobcats on Tuesday night.

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/12482731p-13338558c.html


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 112*
Cats 95

*Bibby 31pts 
Peja 18pts*

Okafor 15pts 15rbs


We better win this game.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

sactown 114
charlotte 96

bibby 28 pts. and 7 assts.
okafor 21 pts. 12 rebs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brad Miller and Darius Songaila didn't practice today, but the rest of the team was able to.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 104
Bobcats 87

Peja 33min 19pts 7/12 Fg 6rebs 
Bibby 18pts 4rebs 8asts

Even with injuries we should win this one.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Heard on the radio Brad Miller wont be able to go... thank god its just the Bobcats, i think we will see what Skinner could do ! Kings should win this one !


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

they have a really athletic front court with Ely and Okafor

so I think Songolia and Miller sit out, the lineup will be

PG - Bibby
SG - Mobley
SF - Peja
PF - Thomas
C - Skinner


I think Skinner will prolly guard okafor and do a nice job


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

House knows how to raise the roof 












> *The backup Kings guard settles in and begins shooting the lights out.*
> 
> CHARLOTTE, N.C. - When an exciting play goes the Kings' way, it probably won't be difficult to locate backup guard Eddie House.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

House is streakky..when hes on he can be really really deadly.. I loved him with the clips last year...

hes a poor mans bobby jackson and seems to be fitting in well with us.... he mite even allow us to move Bobby JacksoN 


btw any news on barnes status in philli? id love to have him bak


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> House knows how to raise the roof





> Tonight, though, House and his teammates might find getting a victory more difficult than expected because of injuries. Center Brad Miller is listed as doubtful after suffering a right calf bruise late in Sunday's 110-108 victory over the Washington Wizards.
> 
> Forward Darius Songaila strained a tendon in his left foot Sunday and is listed as questionable, and forward Peja Stojakovic also is questionable as he tries to recover from a mildly strained right hamstring. Stojakovic, who has missed the past six games because of the hamstring injury and flu, will test his ability to move before the game.
> 
> Coach Rick Adelman could start the game with either Greg Ostertag or Brian Skinner at center with Kenny Thomas and Corliss Williamson at the forwards, depending on what trainer Pete Youngman determines.


They should still be able to get a win.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey i was wondering if any of you guys know whether Brad Miller is seriously injured or if it is a day to day thing i have him on my Fantasy team in a close league. The Kings should still easily win this game even without Brad, Peja


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Very Very Very Sloppy first half, we are down 10 but i still expect a W...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

22 Points of turnovers for the Bobcats :no:

62-45 Bobcats lead with 10 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings on the comeback! Now only down 6, 66-60.

Brian Skinner has been fantastic (13 Points, 9 Rebounds, and 2 Blocks)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This isn't looking good...75-60, under 11 minutes to play.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> This isn't looking good...75-60, under 11 minutes to play.


 12-4 run for the Kings...still down 79-72.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

23 turnovers...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Down 8...1:40 left.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brevin Knight hits a shot, lead back to 10 with 58 seconds left. They need a miracle now...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

15 Points, 16 Rebounds, and 3 Blocks for Brian Skinner :greatjob:

11 Assists/23 Turnovers :hurl:

Bobcats 94
Kings 87


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Horrible game..i guess we are allowed to have one.. sad with 23 turnovers..


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Only two of our original starters played today, we still should have won the game but carless turnovers come into to play and ruined our chances of coming back.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I guess this was a good one to be in class for. I was disappointed when I saw they lost, but when I also saw that Peja and Miller didn't play... The Bobcats arn't like a normal expansion team, they're better that a lot of teams if you ask me.



> btw any news on barnes status in philli? id love to have him back


I had the same thought, I :gopray: they waive him or we get him back in the offseason. He was my hero...and it wasnt right to trade him to make salaries like that. 



> Hey i was wondering if any of you guys know whether Brad Miller is seriously injured or if it is a day to day thing


He rebroke open a cut on his leg that was origionally injured like months and months ago if you hadnt heard. It didn't cause him to miss any games before...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

What happened to Peja? I thought he was coming back today.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

halfbreed said:


> What happened to Peja? I thought he was coming back today.


 He is probable for tomorrow game. Not sure what was up with tonights game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Nope, decided to sit this one out. With Brad and Darius out, we really need him now...


----------

